# Greetings! PHAmily



## thor9541 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am grateful to the brothers if Pride Of Hollywood Lodge# 601 PHA  for intrusting me as their Jr. Warden for 2012


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Nov 24, 2011)

guard the west well brother


----------



## thor9541 (Nov 24, 2011)

*grateful*

Thank you Brother I shall do, So mote it be


----------



## draekell (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats brother


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 24, 2011)

A very important postion in the lodge. Study hard and serve well my brother.


----------



## khilles (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations bro


----------



## TravellingManPHA (Nov 25, 2011)

Hold the South JW, stay humble, keep the "craft" in line, make sure that none go away dissatisfied and your job will be that much easier.


----------



## thor9541 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement brothers and I shall do so.


----------



## hlnelson (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 1, 2011)

Fraternal Greetings! Congratulations on your selection as Junior Warden.


----------

